# Disassemble Canon Pixma Printer (MP530)



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been told by the local Canon service shop that I need a new Purge Unit. (Gears grind when parking the print head.) They want $130 for parts and labor, but Canon will sell me on for $17, so they said. How do I get to the purge unit. I see screwdriver pry holes and arrows on the bottom or side of the unit. I just don't want to take more apart than needed, nor screw anything else up. Canon will not sell or post their maintenance/disassembly manual.


----------



## dannymc (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the same, or at least similar problem, did you ever get a reply?


----------



## mtbnest (Jun 13, 2011)

My MP530 has gotten ink splattered and the rollers sticky enough it won't feed paper any more--am trying to find disassembly and cleaning instructions now. Did you get any help with yours?


----------



## canadian1969 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone find instructions for taking this rig apart?


----------

